# Problem with a leg?



## Mattei (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear all,

Im reading this forum for quite some time, but in writing Im quite new.
So, we have a wonderful 5 and a half month old Vizsla. He is 53 cm in his shoulders and weighs 20 kilograms. In the last week I have realized that the dog does not sit or lay super straight. I do not know whether something has happened (when walking or running he does not show having any pain or any problem), or he was sitting and laying like this all the time and I just did not pay attention to it.

Please let me know if this is normal of if he should be checked by a vet.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

For the wellness of Your Mate and Your personal mind set let a pro please take a look

please take her or his temp , eyes clear and clean nose moist"

God Bless

I suggest a nice clam visit to your vet

You both will win


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe a MRA or MRI as well

1


----------

